# [Wet Thumb Forum]-fluval vs eheim



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

which do you like better? i think i'm going to get rid of my emperor HOB filter in exchange for a canister filter... eheim and fluval seem to be the big names that pop up the most. i have never used or seen either of these setups, can anyone make a recomendation? it's for a 50 gallon so i think i'll need about a fluval 304, not sure what the eheim equivelant is. i'm also going to be adding a CO2 system to my tank sooner or later (hopefully sooner than later) is either canister easier to set up with the CO2? thanks in advance, i value your product recomendations. i have a nasty habit of picking something after deliberating on it for the longest time, then realizing it's not what i want at all.









JP


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

which do you like better? i think i'm going to get rid of my emperor HOB filter in exchange for a canister filter... eheim and fluval seem to be the big names that pop up the most. i have never used or seen either of these setups, can anyone make a recomendation? it's for a 50 gallon so i think i'll need about a fluval 304, not sure what the eheim equivelant is. i'm also going to be adding a CO2 system to my tank sooner or later (hopefully sooner than later) is either canister easier to set up with the CO2? thanks in advance, i value your product recomendations. i have a nasty habit of picking something after deliberating on it for the longest time, then realizing it's not what i want at all.









JP


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Canister? Ehiem.
50G? 2213.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Oh no, not this again. There are about 100 of these Eheim/Fluval flamewars on Usenet and websites. I can tell you the result right now. Eheim wins the popularity contest. Fluval wins the economics contest (with numerous lifecycle-cost protests from the Eheim camp.)

There is one question I'll comment on. Neither can be used as a CO2 reactor. Their pumps will cavitate on CO2, and have been ruined. If you want to use a canister filter as a CO2 reactor, you have to get a Magnum canister. There, now I've opened a second front.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

And here is the third front. Rena XP series. Much nicer than the Fluval IMHO, and a lot cheaper than the Eheim. They can be used as a reactor even though I would never do it.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God!

This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

Whack Iraq NOW! Another knuckle dragging Neanderthal for war!


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Eheim if quality, value and longevity are of prime importance. Anything else if money your main concern. Easy, huh.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

i'm sorry, i didn't meant to use it as a reactor, i just thought some of the CO2 systems coule be attached to the water flow going back to the aquarium, or maybe i just read wrong. not sure. never heard of rena, but i'll check it out... so you're saying fluval is cheaper off the bat, but the eheim will last longer and be cheaper to upkeep? i guess i'll have to look around some more, thanks guys!


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I always just post what I have experience with.

I have two Eheim pros and love them to death. I use one of them to power an CO2 reactor with great results. They are silent and well made. They are easy to disconnect and clean.

IMHO regardless of the opinions you get, look for a quiet filter which is really easy to disconnect, open and clean. Look for solid construction, remembering that cheap does not mean less expensive .... just cheap.

A broken clamp will send you into 17 types of stress with water leaking and no readily available parts. I can almost gurantee, regardless of the manufacturer or model, the LFS will not stock or will be out of the part you need at exactly the worst possiblemoment.

A broken clamp is just an example. Make sure to examine the filter top to bottom and then survey for people with actual experience with that model.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I have a 2222 that I run on my 30. The outflow knob is a little stuck (which can be easily fixed I think), but besides that, no problems. Unless I turn the co2 up really high (too high) and keep the hoses unkinked, it works fine as a co2 reactor. Hardly ever even burps. 

I can't say you could always use an Ehiem for a reactor, but in my case it works well.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

so is the general vibe that eheim is a little better quality (which i value) so i should be leaning towards that... perhaps "EHEIM PROFESSIONEL SERIES- 2224 PLUS KIT" would be a reasonable one for my tank? it says up to 65 gallons, mine being 50. 139.99 on bigals... damn the fluval 304 still looks tempting at 75 bucks... but you guys are saying the eheim pro series is a bit better?


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

I'd go with the 2026 Pro II. It's a few bucks more but the push to prime feature and the flow indicator make it worth it.


----------



## Moe (Feb 1, 2003)

I love my EHEIM 2213 on my 55G. Very quiet running. Money well spent









Moe


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 22, 2003)

I had an old fluval 303 & 202 that I tried to get parts for for over 2 years. I was looking for the impeller cover for both machines.

I saw the Eheim in the store at 3 times the price of a new fluval. I looked at the fluval. It looked a little flimsy. I looked at the eheim. It was professionally built. Yes it was 3 times the price. They had parts for ones built 20 years ago.

The eheim followed me home.

I own 2 machines. 2224 & 2226. they kick butt. I know I won't have to start searching for parts later on.

Later.

Doug.


----------



## JB_In_Fla (Feb 18, 2003)

A little off topic but sicne it was mentioned above I was looking for more info on Magnums as CO2 reactors. I have a Magnum 350, is it okay to just trickle the air bubbles into the inlet and it'll do the rest? Thanks and sorry for being OT.

- Joe


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I use an Eheim 2028. It's my first and only Eheim I've owned. I've had it for 6 months now, and I'm very happy with it. It's very quiet, and holds a ton of media. The thing I like best about it is the build quality. There are no flimsy pieces of plastic on this thing! It's also very easy to service. 

I considered Fluval, but I kept hearing people say that it's "made cheap." On the other hand, there were many great comments on the Fluvals. I decided to fork out the extra cash and take my chances on the Eheim, and I've been very happy with that decision.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by JB_In_Fla:
> A little off topic but sicne it was mentioned above I was looking for more info on Magnums as CO2 reactors. I have a Magnum 350, is it okay to just trickle the air bubbles into the inlet and it'll do the rest? Thanks and sorry for being OT.
> ...


The simplest method is to cut one of the grids on the inlet strainer, and push the gas line through the cut. The spring-action of the cut grid will hold the line. The CO2 will mix with the water in the canister and dissolve. Since the pump is at the bottom, it will not cavitate on bubbles, either CO2, or the O2 bubbles that can get sucked into it from a heavily pearling tank. A bubble of air can form in the top of the canister and get trapped. If it gets large enough, the filter will get noisy with the sound of water falling in through the hoses. I usually burp the filter once a week for that. The Magnum is probably the best CO2 reactor ever made, and its free with the filter.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

darn you people, showing me the light and forcing me to spend more money ;-) i guess the only thing i can do now is count pennies and see if i can afford it... maybe i should do my taxes first... aquarium... social responsibilities.... AAHHHHH tough decision


----------



## Ron Kundla (Feb 2, 2003)

I have had all three filters (Fluval, Rena and Eheim) and my experience pretty much mirrors everyone elses here.

Fluval 404: Worked great but noisy. Not as efficient through the media since I noticed a lot of bypass. I don't think the top and the media baskets/rack fit together all that well. At some point in time, the seals started to leak and couldn't get the damn top back on it. Broke a latch and said 'adios'. Currently laying in a dump somewhere in Northern California.

Rena FilStar XP2: Excellent design, pretty quiet, reasonable efficiency since I didn't notice any significant bypass. Had a cool output system with spraybar or nozzle in different directions plus a ball valve to adjust water flow. Worked great for almost two years until it just died. Motor burn-out or something. Maybe because it was on a UPS and power liked to go out in California.







Now buried in that same dump in Northern California.

Eheim Pro II 2026: The Cadillac of filters. Heavy parts, good build quality, very little bypass if fit properly. This filter is extremely quiet and you only can tell it is running if you look at the flowmeter or watch the tank for water movement. That being said, I didn't notice that my filter stopped working recently. After taking it apart, I noticed that my impeller magnet cracked! UPS maybe or damaged when I moved? Who knows... Paid Big Al's $20, got a new impeller and took it off the UPS. Has been working great ever since.

So, IMHO, the Rena was the best buy of the bunch. Basic operating pricipals of the German Eheim but copied by the French.







If you want a filter with the quality of a Japanese car at a German car price, then you go with the Eheim.
I just can't recommend the Fluval. I know they have made some modifications about one or two years ago, but I was turned off and won't go back.

Of course, your mileage may vary.









Ron


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

i ordered the xp2 today. i'd love the eheim, but it sounds like the xp series is solid, just lacking he extra TLC that the eheim got during developement. i still have 100 pounds of gravel to buy, plus new lights, filter, plants, etc for another tank i have, and every dollar helps. when this one dies, i'll probably upgrade to the cadillac


----------

